# Pecora



## Hermocrates

Ciao a tutti.

Mi chiedevo se in italiano esiste un termine per indicare nello specifico la pecora femmina (come avviene ad esempio in inglese), o se il termine pecora sia già il termine per indicare la femmina e poi, per estensione, tutta la specie (in modo più colloquiale che "ovini"). 

Per quanto riguarda invece il maschio, conosco i due termini "ariete" e "montone". Mi chiedevo se c'è qualche differenza semantica tra i due. Ho avuto l'impressione che il termine ariete si riferisse a un maschio dotato di corna, mentre montone non sembra avere questa connotazione. E' una mia impressione errata?

Esistono altri termini, nel caso anche arcaici/in disuso, che definiscono una pecora con certe caratteristiche (per esempio in base all'età, o se ha già figliato, o se è un maschio riproduttivo vs. un maschio castrato)?
Per esempio nel caso della mucca, una giovenca è una mucca giovane che non ha ancora figliato, mentre il maschio da riproduzione è il toro e il maschio castrato è il bue. 

Ho cercato questo argomento nei thread passati, ma non ne ho trovato uno specifico per l'italiano. 

Grazie in anticipo

Rye


----------



## Sprocedato

La _pecora_ è la femmina adulta. L'_ariete_ o _montone_ è il maschio adulto, l'_agnello_ il piccolo fino a un anno.

La carne del maschio adulto è _carne di montone_, mai d'ariete. (E il segno zodiacale è sempre _l'Ariete_). A parte questo non ci sono differenze. Il montone può essere castrato e può essere da riproduzione.

Per termini più specifici, se ci sono, dobbiamo aspettare uno specialista.


----------



## Hermocrates

Sprocedato said:


> La _pecora_ è la femmina adulta. L'_ariete_ o _montone_ è il maschio adulto, l'_agnello_ il piccolo fino a un anno.
> 
> La carne del maschio adulto è _carne di montone_, mai d'ariete. (E il segno zodiacale è sempre _l'Ariete_). A parte questo non ci sono differenze. Il montone può essere castrato e può essere da riproduzione.
> 
> Per termini più specifici, se ci sono, dobbiamo aspettare uno specialista.



Ok, intanto grazie. 

Rye


----------



## nikis

Sprocedato said:


> La _pecora_ è la femmina adulta. L'_ariete_ o _montone_ è il maschio adulto, l'_agnello_ il piccolo fino a un anno.
> 
> La carne del maschio adulto è _carne di montone_, mai d'ariete. (E il segno zodiacale è sempre _l'Ariete_). A parte questo non ci sono differenze. Il montone può essere castrato e può essere da riproduzione.
> 
> Per termini più specifici, se ci sono, dobbiamo aspettare uno specialista.


 

Concordo aggiungendo:

abbacchio: agnello da latte
castrato: ex montone 
montone: maschio della pecora
agnello: piccolo della pecora

Ariete non mi era mai capitato di sentirlo usare se non per i segni zodiacali...


----------



## raffica

nikis said:


> Concordo aggiungendo:
> 
> abbacchio: agnello da latte
> castrato: ex montone
> montone: maschio della pecora
> agnello: piccolo della pecora
> 
> Ariete non mi era mai capitato di sentirlo usare se non per i segni zodiacali...


Qui rilevo molto la romanità di chi scrive.
A Milano l'abbacchio non esiste se non nella cucina romana; si parla di agnello o agnello da latte.
Per quanto ne so, oltre a essere il mio segno zodiacale, l'ariete è quello strumento con cui sfondavano le porte della città greci e romani.
cio, raffaella
Aggiungo dopo una verifica che l'ariete, almeno nel nord Italia, è chiamato becco, da cui...


----------



## Hermocrates

raffica said:


> Aggiungo dopo una verifica che l'ariete, almeno nel nord Italia, è chiamato becco, da cui...



Quindi in Nord Italia "ariete" è sinonimo di "capra maschio", non di "pecora maschio"?

Questo mi sembra confermare quello che avevo percepito, che si chiamasse ariete un animale con le corna. Ma mi era sembrato di capire che l'ariete è comunque una pecora, non una capra. 

Qualche altra considerazione/spunto? 

Rye


----------



## raffica

Scusa, Rye, ho controllato meglio:
Becco: maschio della capra
Ariete: maschio della pecora e *di altri ovini* (De Mauro).
Tuttavia, a differenza di becco, non mi sembra che si usi ariete per l'animale "domestico", ma montone.
Comunque le corna non gli mancano: sono quelle caratteristiche corna a spirale di tutta l'iconografia.
Cio, raffaella


----------



## Hermocrates

raffica said:


> Scusa, Rye, ho controllato meglio:
> Becco: maschio della capra
> Ariete: maschio della pecora e *di altri ovini* (De Mauro).
> Tuttavia, a differenza di becco, non mi sembra che si usi ariete per l'animale "domestico", ma montone.
> Comunque le corna non gli mancano: sono quelle caratteristiche corna a spirale di tutta l'iconografia.
> Cio, raffaella



Ah, ecco. Grazie per la precisazione. 

Rye


----------



## Montesacro

raffica said:


> Becco: maschio della capra


 
Il De Mauro segnala che _bécco_, in questa accezione, è termine comune; inoltre non aggiunge nessuna marca di regionalità alla parola.

Bè, confesso la mia più totale ignoranza: _bécco_ per caprone proprio non l'avevo mai sentito...


----------



## raffica

Montesacro said:


> Il De Mauro segnala che _bécco_, in questa accezione, è termine comune; inoltre non aggiunge nessuna marca di regionalità alla parola.
> 
> Bè, confesso la mia più totale ignoranza: _bécco_ per caprone proprio non l'avevo mai sentito...


Mi sembra strano. Non credo che sia un termine regionale, neanche nell'altra accezione indicata dal De Mauro.


----------



## Necsus

raffica said:


> Mi sembra strano. Non credo che sia un termine regionale, neanche nell'altra accezione indicata dal De Mauro.


Be', il fatto che _beccaio, _ovvero chi vendeva la carne di becco (se non sbaglio, una macelleria con questa scritta l'ho vista a Pistoia), sia un termine unanimemente classificato dai vocabolari come regionale, mi fa pensare che anche _becco_ proprio usato in tutto il paese non dovesse (debba?) esserlo... Comunque, secondo me, non è neppure 'comune' come dice il DeMauro, quantomeno non oggigiorno, anche se lo è sempre un po' più di _irco_.


----------



## Hermocrates

Volevo solo informare tutti gli interessanti a questo topic che stiamo lavorando a un glossario (nella sezione Glossari multilingue) con l'intento di raccogliere tutti i termini usati per definire gli animali da allevamento nelle varie lingue.

Inizialmente era nato da una curiosità di confrontare i termini nelle varie lingue e scoprire se il sarconimo (=nome della carne) cambiasse rispetto al nome dell'animale (vivo), ma include anche distinzioni come età e sesso dell'animale. 

Se volete contribuire, fare correzioni, o anche solo scaricarlo per vostro uso e diletto, questo è il link: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1193436

Grazie

Rye


----------



## Hermocrates

nikis said:


> abbacchio: agnello da latte



Domanda: si usa il termine "abbacchio" solo per indicare la carne, o anche l'agnellino da vivo?


Rye


----------



## Sprocedato

Il De Mauro dice «abbacchio : agnello da latte macellato».


----------



## Uafa81

Necsus said:


> Be', il fatto che _beccaio, _ovvero chi vendeva la carne di becco (se non sbaglio, una macelleria con questa scritta l'ho vista a Pistoia), *sia un termine unanimemente classificato dai vocabolari come regionale*, mi fa pensare che anche _becco_ proprio usato in tutto il paese non dovesse (debba?) esserlo... Comunque, secondo me, non è neppure 'comune' come dice il DeMauro, quantomeno non oggigiorno, anche se lo è sempre un po' più di _irco_.



Hai ragione.
In friulano, ad esempio, macellaio si dice "becj_â_r", e caprone "bec". Essendo lingua romanza (retoromanza, per essere precisi) e quindi avendo parti in comune con l'italiano, è facile pensare che anche altri dialetti regionali abbiano portato avanti la forma volgare (nel senso di volgo) "becco" e che di essa vi siano ancora tracce.


----------



## mammut68

Io ho sempre saputo che il maschio della capra si chiama ariete e quello della pecora montone. Infatti il montone *non *ha le corna.


----------



## Hermocrates

mammut68 said:


> Io ho sempre saputo che il maschio della capra si chiama ariete e quello della pecora montone. Infatti il montone *non *ha le corna.




Però ci sono anche razze ovine con le corna (per esempio, in Italia, la Frabosana o la Massese - tra l'altro proprio con le corna girate su se stesse tipiche dell'iconografia dell'ariete, ben diverse da quelle delle capre)

In tal caso, per il maschio, si parla comunque di montone o piuttosto di ariete? 


Rye


----------



## nikis

ryenart said:


> Domanda: si usa il termine "abbacchio" solo per indicare la carne, o anche l'agnellino da vivo?
> 
> 
> Rye


 


Io direi dopo che è passato a miglior vita, magari arrosto.... Poverino....


----------



## mammut68

ryenart said:


> Però ci sono anche razze ovine con le corna (per esempio, in Italia, la Frabosana o la Massese - tra l'altro proprio con le tipiche corna girate su se stesse tipiche dell'iconografia dell'ariete, ben diverse da quelle delle capre)
> 
> In tal caso, per il maschio, si parla comunque di montone o piuttosto di ariete?
> 
> 
> Rye




In effetti, quando si va alla tassonomia, le cose si complicano sempre. Ci sono pecore con corna (ma in questo caso le hanno anche le femmine) e pecore senza corna, e capre con corna di molteplici razze. Io però mi riferivo alla pecora comune, che non ha le corna, né il maschio né la femmina.


----------



## Hermocrates

mammut68 said:


> Io ho sempre saputo che il maschio della capra si chiama ariete e quello della pecora montone. Infatti il montone *non *ha le corna.



Quindi nelle tue zone il termine "becco" o il termine "caprone" non sono usati per il maschio della capra? O uno dei due è conosciuto, e usato interscambiabilmente con "ariete"?

E' interessante, perché anche il De Mauro citato da raffica lo dà come maschile sia della pecora che di altri "ovini" (ma se da questa definizione si evince che valga, ad esempio, per i mufloni, non si capisce se valga o meno anche per le capre)

Mi piacerebbe capire se questa valenza di "ariete" come "maschio della capra" è un uso locale, o magari se è dovuto alla forte associazione semantica alla componente "corna" nel termine ariete (che era una delle premesse nel mio post originale). 


(Eheh! Era iniziata come una curiosità per un glossario e ora sta divendando uno studio di isoglosse... )


Rye


----------



## Sprocedato

Vogliamo dare credito a www PUNTO agraria PUNTO org? Usano indifferentemente _ariete_ o _montone_ per il maschio della pecora, indipendentemente dalla presenza delle corna, e _capro_ per il maschio della capra. Non usano _becco _(a parte quello degli uccelli ).

Se non sono precisi loro, non c'è speranza di venirne a capo!


----------



## Hermocrates

Sprocedato said:


> Vogliamo dare credito a www PUNTO agraria PUNTO org? Usano indifferentemente _ariete_ o _montone_ per il maschio della pecora, indipendentemente dalla presenza delle corna, e _capro_ per il maschio della capra. Non usano _becco _(a parte quello degli uccelli ).
> 
> Se non sono precisi loro, non c'è speranza di venirne a capo!




Direi proprio che possiamo considerarli una fonte decisamente attendibile. 
 Ottimo sito, estremamente informativo. 


Rye


----------

